# Wheel cleaner for powder coated wheels



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

I have recently had my wheels refurbished and they look amazing when clean.

They are the White Essesse wheels for an Abarth 500.

I was wondering what the best wheel cleaner would be? 

I have some wonder wheel cleaner which says it's safe to use on all types of wheels including painted wheels.

I just don't want to risk damaging them. 

Thanks! 

A


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel is safe on all wheel types, so is car-chem revolt


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I use valet pro bilberry


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

Is Valet pro bilberry safe?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Get a nice wheel sealant on them.
Budget price Raceglaze amazing stuff
Money no issue Swissvax Autobahn 
Then a good shampoo and hose should be good enough


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

I sealed them quickly when I got them back with Turtle wax, just as a safety net. Will get s decent sealant for them soon.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Wander wheels can be a bit aggressive !

Valet pro bilberry would be great on them. Its safe and also can be diluted for specific jobs, so week to week cleaning then a bit stronger for winter months etc


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Get a nice wheel sealant on them.
> Budget price Raceglaze amazing stuff
> Money no issue Swissvax Autobahn
> Then a good shampoo and hose should be good enough


Do you have a link to any of these products?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...s/raceglaze-nano-alloy-wheel-protector-large/
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ze-nano-protect-alloy-wire-wheel-polish-seal/
spray it on leave a few mins then buff, 30mins later do another layer and you will easily get 6 months out of it, i use it too, its awesome stuff!
havnt used it myself but heres SV autobahn http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/swissvax-autobahn-cat15.html


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you don't get around to sealing them properly I would suggest dodos supernatural wheel cleaner. It's very effective on brake dust but very gentle on the finish. Can be used on sealed wheels too with no degrade on the sealant. 

Gonz.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

would angelwax revalation work? it has the same iron turn purple thing that all the trendy ones have, but doesnt seem to aggressive.


----------



## WY1 (Dec 3, 2015)

How long ago were the wheels refurb'd?

Remember to let the clearcoat gas out if it had some applied after the powder coat.

I'm using VP Bilberry - have done for years, but recently moved over to AS smart wheels heavily diluted and its a lot better than the bilberry.


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

Placed an order for VP bilberry wheel cleaner. The wheels were done 2 weeks ago. I've not put any cleaner on them so far. Simply a bit of shampoo and a sponge.


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

So, used Valet Pro Bilberry wheel Cleaner today. I must say its the best cleaner I've used. 10/10!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ajabarth said:


> So, used Valet Pro Bilberry wheel Cleaner today. I must say its the best cleaner I've used. 10/10!


It is also very alkaline unless heavily diluted.

So much hype spouted about "acid free" wheel cleaners. Most are often very alkaline which can be just as bad.

Best advice is to seal them and then shampoo will clean then easily.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Get some sealant on them as above.Just had 2 sets powdercoated advice from refurbers was stay off acid and heavy alkaline cleaners,Raceglaze at a tenner will really help protect them.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Al, have you used Raceglaze and does it leave a polished finish


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I would just use shampoo and water unless you absolutely need to use a proper wheel cleaner.


----------



## SpiderSC (May 28, 2008)

For several years now I've used Bilberry to clean and Finish Kare 1000P Hi Temp wax to seal - wheels look lovely and shiny when clean!


----------



## ajabarth (Mar 24, 2016)

The refurbers advised to use bilberry cleaner. Said you can spray it on and leave it and it won't damage the wheel. I'm probably being lazy but as they are white wheels I'm cleaning them every few days. I will seal them properly over the weekend.


----------

